# Rabies Vaccine -- 3 yr Vaccine Relabeled as 1 yr



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We only get them every three years no matter how they are labeled.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

outwest said:


> We only get them every three years no matter how they are labeled.


The only problem with that, and it is a significant issue, is that if you don't receive a 3 year rabies certificate and your dog bites someone, they will be considered "unvaccinated" under most state laws and treated accordingly. So, it's best to make sure you get a 3 year vaccine and a 3 year certificate.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Get it. We are only required to get one every three years.


----------

